# Winter Tires



## snowfire (Oct 21, 2015)

I have a 2014 Cruze LTZ, RS edition. I'm looking for tires for the winter. Would all weather tires be appropriate or will they affect the performance of the car?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

First of all, where do you live, how much do you drive, and how much snow do you normally get?

In general, 4 snow tires increase the handling of your Cruze in the snow dramatically. Just one accident in the snow because you didn't have snow tires will probably cost you more in insurance deductibles and possible rate increases than the snow tires will cost.

I highly recommend snow tires if winter in your area consists of more than just an occasional few inches of snow.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

even if you get NO snow, if the temperatures are cold enough, get winter tires.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Agreed with both the above. Having snow tires on ours last winter was such an improvement over all-seasons in the snow. Situations where the car was less in contact with the road, and more-so just riding on top of the 8" of snow or so in the street and driveway, and it had no trouble pulling itself through.


----------



## Foo Fighter (Aug 5, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Agreed with both the above. Having snow tires on ours last winter was such an improvement over all-seasons in the snow. Situations where the car was less in contact with the road, and more-so just riding on top of the 8" of snow or so in the street and driveway, and it had no trouble pulling itself through.


He did say 'all-weather' tires, which are a bit better suited for winter driving than 'all-season'...

I agree with you guys: get a dedicated set of winter tires (right tool for the job and such). Also, both sets will last twice as long since you only use them half the year.
You're not spending any extra money on tires, you're just spending it up front instead of in 4yrs when your all-seasons wear out.


----------



## snowfire (Oct 21, 2015)

I was leaning more towards snow tires. I live in CT so we get a pretty decent amount of snow here. Thank you!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You'll be very happy with a set of snows!


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

getting winter tires for your ride is a good investment. Other types of tires, such as all-weather, doesn't really give a good grip when driving in snow. It pays little heed to ice and snow, so you need tires specifically formulated to produce grip at low temperatures.


----------

